# Which clinic is the EASIEST to GET TO from the AIRPORTS??



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

I think after reading all your posts, IM, CERAM, and IVI are pretty much all as good as each other so it really comes down to logistics!!

I don't know Spain at all, so which clinics are the easiest to get to from the airports?

Any advice?  How do you all travel to you clinics from the airports - is it mostly by taxi and if so, how long does it take?

thanks alot
gill xo


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Gill,

I found travelling to IVI Valencia very easy (I am single so have done all this by myself with no problem).

I don't know where you live, so depends on which airports are near you?

I flew direct to Val. from Gatwick.  Transfer from airport to clinic is approx. 25 mins.  Taxis are cheap.  You are not out there for long and I found the whole process straightforward.  

Basically, I think all the clinics are pretty easy to get to - you just need to decide where to go now!

Good Luck


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Gill,

Daisy is right - they are all quite easily reached - but it would depend where you live, I suppose. For us, Barcelona is not hard to get to. And IM, IVI and Eugin can easily be reached by public transport or taxi from the town centre or the airport. If you are going to Barcelona, please IM me and I can give you more details, if you want.

Good luck,


Kasia


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Gill
Just wanted to add that getting to Ceram could not be easier. You fly to Malaga - there are loads of flights and airlines around the country who fly there. Then it is a 30-40 minute taxi ride to Marbella. There is also a bus that goes from the airport to Marbella which is very cheap. One one occasion we arranged a private transfer from the UK which was excellent and very reasonable and on our first visit even with our terrible Spanish we managed to get a good deal in a taxi from outside the airport. 
Alternatively at Ceram you have the advantage of having Ruth's husbands company who will arrange all flights, transfers and accomodation for you if you wish.
Good luck with what ever you decide.
Crusoe
x


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

I live not far from Marbella and would say that CERAM is east to get to...you can fly to Gibraltar or Malaga..then its main road all the way to Marbella


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

I have only ever been to CERAM but is was very easy to get to. We used the local bus service and then a taxi from Marbella bus station to the Hotel. The bus tickets were only about 3 euros and really comfy and convenient. When we went back to the Airport after ET we took a taxi though which took about 30 minutes and cost about 60 Euros (I think??)

Very easy to get to!
Good luck 
Angela
x


----------

